# The relentless persecutor of the Moors



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon dia a tothom! 

En el text que tradueixo em trobo amb això:

"This college was founded in the sixteenth century by Archbishop Ribera, *the relentless persecutor of the Moors*". 

A mi la traducció literal no m'acaba de fer el pes: "... l'inquisidor implacable de moros". Què us sembla "l'inquisidor *que va fer la vida impossible* als moros" o algun gir d'aquest tipus?

Cap idea, suggeriment, etc?

Gràcies, com sempre!


----------



## romarsan

... l'incansable inquisidor de moros?
Per que "l'inquisidor que no va deixar viure cap moro tranquil" sona a broma, no?


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Saps que només és una opinió, però crec que hem de possar algo semblant al inglés i no una perífrasi, perqué "the relentless persecutor", és com un títol que tenia el sacerdot ¿no?. Així que suposo que hem de cercar alguna cosa en català que soni com un títol també, alguna cosa como "l´implacable persecutor dels moros".

Encara que millor espera a veure que diuen els nadius.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ostres, Romarsan! Potser sí que m'agrada més posant-hi l'adjectiu davant. En català no en podem abusar, d'aquesta pràctica, però trobo que aquí sí que hi queda millor.

De tota manera, em resulta curiós que "l'inquisidor que no va deixar viure cap moro tranquil" o "que va fer la vida impossible als moros" et soni a broma. De fet, tot això és la descripció de la València de finals del XIX que fa una dama victoriana i la veritat és que emet uns judicis bastant sorprenents  en tant que turista que tot la fascina i la sorprèn.

Gràcies, xiqueta


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> Saps que només és una opinió, però crec que hem de possar algo semblant al inglés i no una perífrasi, perqué "the relentless persecutor", és com un títol que tenia el sacerdot ¿no?. Així que suposo que hem de cercar alguna cosa en català que soni com un títol també, alguna cosa como "l´implacable persecutor dels moros".
> 
> Encara que millor espera a veure que diuen els nadius.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Antpax, perdona que no t'hagi dit res però, en contestar el missatge de la Rosalia, encara no havia vist el teu.

Teniu raó, teniu raó... I m'agrada l'adjectiu davant del nom.


----------



## romarsan

Perdona Tradu, mes que a broma volia dir "poc serios" com a expresió, masa informal...


----------



## ampurdan

Seguint allò del "malleus haereticorum" o "martell d'heretges", es podria dir "martell de mahometans".


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
Hi ha un episodi dels Simpson (dels vells) en el qual hi ha una referència a l'«incansable perseguidor del fugitiu escolar», jo com a homenatge (per allò dels vells temps i tal) posaria l'«incansable perseguidor dels moros»!


----------

